# Engine running even after MAF sensor is removed



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just throwin' this out there...

Have you tried cleaning it?

Fuel mileage loss, fix = clean the Map Sensor again.










Also this thread will help as well:

P0171 code, my findings

EDIT: Lean engine/maf problem


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

No, it does not mean you MAF is faulty. Car will run with MAF disconnected. If it would not run with MAF connected, and then would with it disconnected, then you would be on to something.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The P0171 is likely a failed PCV disc in the valve cover. It is a 100% failure item on all LUV/LUJ 1.4T Cruzes.

This thing should not be hissing/sucking air.


----------

